

Great jquery tutorial - bzupnick
http://jqfundamentals.com/book/index.html

======
kmfrk
Rebecca also teaches the jQuery Fundamentals course on CodeLesson:
[http://codelesson.com/courses/view/web-development-with-
jque...](http://codelesson.com/courses/view/web-development-with-jquery).

I don't have that much experience with CodeLesson, though, so it would
probably be best to hear what others have taken away from using the service.

------
pdelgallego
Its a great resource, I am looking forward to see if Rebecca creates some Dojo
(or even better a framework agnostic) learning materials.

It's great to see someone pushing us beyond the jQuery omnipresence.

Her blog [1] is full of good screencast and the last entry about Modern JS is
very valuable for the community

[1] <http://blog.rebeccamurphey.com/>

~~~
bruce511
There are of course lots and lots of JavaScript learning materials both in
print and on the web. I assume that's what you mean by "framework agnostic".
And of course the better you know JavaScript the better you'll be able to use
jQuery, or any of the other frameworks.

That said, framework specific tutorials are likely to be far more useful to
the casual or beginner developer. In the "real world", while you can do
everything without a client-side framework, it's a lot of effort (and
ultimately means you're creating a new framework.) All of the browser
incompatibilities hidden away by frameworks like jQuery or Dojo would have to
be re-invented.

You can write windows programs in assembler, but frankly why would you?

In that light tutorials based on specific frameworks, while appealing to fewer
people, is ultimately more useful to the people who do work through it. jQuery
(and DoJo et al) are popular precisely because it lets you build better, more
reliable, and more cross-browser-compatible web sites.

Rebecca is obviously a talented developer, with a strong bent towards sharing
what she has learnt so kudo's to her - may she do much more, regardless of the
framework she's currently using.

------
ichilton
It's worth noting for anyone new finding this that she is discontinuing
maintainership of this and handing it over to the jQuery project.

Full details here: [http://blog.rebeccamurphey.com/the-future-of-jquery-
fundamen...](http://blog.rebeccamurphey.com/the-future-of-jquery-fundamentals-
and-a-confe)

------
wh-uws
I like that it starts with a general javascript overview first.

This a great js beginner's guide.

------
marckremers
Just what I've been looking for, a no fuss explanation of the basics and
beyond. cheers.

------
swah
After using Mootools for a while, I was once more comparing it to Jquery, and
was pretty lost trying to find out how to do date parsing and number
formatting with the latter.

A search returns loads of plugins with no documentation, you don't know which
one satisfies your requirements _and_ is mantained.

In Mootools, its intuitive to find those at
<http://mootools.net/docs/more/Types/Date> and
<http://mootools.net/docs/more/Types/Number.Format>, and you know they are
good to use because they are official.

What is the usual approach Jquery developers take when they need something
like this?

~~~
brown9-2
I don't think the core of jQuery is really intended to provide anything in
this area at all. I think the usual approach would be to use whatever you'd be
using without jQuery.

------
nateberkopec
Awesome. With JQuery becoming the default in Rails 3.1, I'm definitely going
to have to be reading this.

------
joakin
Really nice resource. A neat guide that I'm going to handle to my java
partners.

------
donniefitz2
It would be nice to read this on my Kindle.

